# Nuking Quiche



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

I'm lousy with microwaves - anybody have any hints on microwaving individual pieces of quiche? When I try to get the widest section heated up, the narrower point gets too hot, but worst of all, the crust is soggy. So far I've tried high power and medium power for longer time. The last experiment has been to blind bake the crust, wash with egg white, re-bake the egg white onto the crust to seal it, then pour the quiche mixture in & bake. Better, but not great. I'm also working with an ancient microwave, so I don't have many settings from which to chose.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Are you talking about cooking the entire quiche in the microwave? I would never do that! You're never going to get a crispy crust from a microwave! As for reheating a piece of quiche in the microwave, you can - each microwave has its own quirks, and you'll just have to play around with yours til you find a time/setting that does it for you. And realize, any crisp crust you obtained from baking the quiche initially in the oven is going to wilt in the microwave. Microwaves just don't do crispy!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Back in the beginning days of nukes we would reheat a piece of quiche with a piece of romaine over top. This ostensibly would keep it even and moist. Keep it off the crust. If the crust is reasonably dry it should remain that way. If you cover it it will soften. Cooking a quiche in the nuke can be done but don't expect an oven baked crust, it ain't gonna happen. You did though say _reheating individual pieces_The experiment you are trying while interesting is far too time consuming and thereofre impractical. Your costs increase the longer it takes to make. Not a good business practice. Take the romaine idea and put it into the oven. It takes a couple of minutes longer but you get a better product I think.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

When I first saw the subject line I thought it was about nuking quiche, literally  I must ask, seriously, who purchases quiche?

Kuan


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestions; I'll continue to play - a little bit only. But you're right Chrose, it isn't really worth too much effort. Just looking for a quick fix, I guess. And right now, I do have some time to play. Less & less, thankfully.

Thanks for your confidence in my mental prowess, Kuan, but a nuclear scientist I ain't! I have a few customers who want lunch, but not enough yet to really get into production, so I usually make a quiche when I do pies & at least I don't have to turn anybody away starving. Plus, as infrequent as the requests are, the quiche will last a few days. Funny thing, I've been doing PB&J on fresh bread, and it does better than the quiche!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Kuan, only people over 35 with soft teeth! At least that's what we thought in high school


----------

